# Work visa?



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a confirmed job offer which I have accepted. I have 7 and a half years experience for the job I will be coming to but no degree. Should I be worried about the sponsored work permit being declined because of lack of degree? The salary is in the 70k a month region? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Incidentally, the job has been advertised in HK since July 2012. Thanks!


----------



## wangyu2100 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dont` worry about the sponsor


----------



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank wangyu2100! Are you saying that I don't need to worry if it is sponsored? Should I feel confident enough to hand in my notice in the uk or should I wait? No criminal record or anything dodgy obviously..... Thanks!


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

I believe that you should make sure the employer is able to get you the work permit before you resign. The job offer means nothing if the employer cannot get you the work permit. If the company os a large Internatinal firm, that it is probably safer to say that they should know the criteria for getting a work permit to hire someone from overseas. If the firm is not large, then you have to be more careful.

Work permits in Hk are general only used for jones in which the company cannot find locals to fill and they have proven so, e.g by advertising, etc.. and / or that you have a specific skill set that the local do not have.


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't hand in the notice until you have confirmation just in case. 
Soojenn is spot on, but generally jobs offering $70k pm should mean it is specialist so it doesn't sound like an easy job to fulfill... especially if the position has been available since July 12!


----------

